# Train crash southern Egypt



## WWW (Mar 26, 2021)

Not a good scene - - -

Off my brokers wire feed:

*Trains crash in southern Egypt, killing at least 32*


Last Update: 3/26/2021 1:52:37 PM

By NOHA ELHENNAWY

CAIRO (AP) — Two trains crashed Friday in southern Egypt, killing at least 32 people and injuring 165, authorities said in the latest of a series of deadly accidents on the country’s troubled railways.

Someone apparently activated the emergency brakes on the passenger train, and it was rear-ended by another train, causing two cars to derail and flip on their side, Egypt’s Railway Authorities said. The passenger train was headed to the Mediterranean port of Alexandria, north of Cairo, the statement said.

Video showed twisted piles of metal with passengers covered with dust trapped inside – some bleeding and others unconscious. Bystanders removed the dead and laid them on the ground nearby.

One passenger was heard shouting on the video, “Help us! People are dying!” A female passenger appeared to be upside down, squeezed under the seats, and was crying, ”Get me out, boy!”

More than 100 ambulances were sent to the scene in the province of Sohag, about 440 kilometers (270 miles) south of Cairo, Health Minister Hala Zayed said, and the injured were taken to four hospitals. Injuries included broken bones, cuts and bruises.

Two planes carrying a total of 52 doctors, mostly surgeons, were sent to Sohag, she added at a news conference in the province, accompanied by Prime Minister Mustafa Madbouly.

President Abdel-Fattah el-Sissi said he was monitoring the situation and that those responsible would receive “a deterrent punishment.”

“The pain that tears our hearts today cannot but make us more determined to end this type of disasters,” he wrote on his Facebook page.

Egypt’s rail system has a history of badly maintained equipment and mismanagement, and official figures said there were 1,793 train accidents in 2017.

In 2018, a passenger train derailed near the southern city of Aswan, injuring at least six people and prompting authorities to fire the chief of the country’s railways. The same year, el-Sissi said the government needed about 250 billion Egyptian pounds ($14.1 billion) to overhaul the rail system. Those remarks came a day after a passenger train collided with a cargo train, killing at least 12 people.

A year earlier, two passenger trains collided just outside Alexandria, killing 43. In 2016, at least 51 people were killed when two commuter trains collided near Cairo.

Egypt’s deadliest train crash was in 2002, when over 300 people were killed after fire broke out in a train traveling from Cairo to southern Egypt.


----------



## Cal (Mar 26, 2021)

I heard about this, rest in peace to all the victims...


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 26, 2021)

For some reason Egypt has really struggled with rail safety in the last twenty years with several head ons, rear ends, and other derailments. Sounds to me someone either ran a red signal, or faulty electronics. Stuff like this shouldn't happen ever.


----------



## jis (Mar 26, 2021)

Egypt: Train collision kills 32 after emergency brakes triggered


More than 100 others injured after two trains collided north of Sohag city, health ministry says.




www.aljazeera.com





I suspect someone SPAD-ed a Home signal or a Block signal (if there is such).


----------

